
News.gmane.org is now news.gmane.io - mariuz
https://lars.ingebrigtsen.no/2020/01/15/news-gmane-org-is-now-news-gmane-io/
======
wonderment
The previous article this one links to explains why:
[https://lars.ingebrigtsen.no/2020/01/06/whatever-happened-
to...](https://lars.ingebrigtsen.no/2020/01/06/whatever-happened-to-news-
gmane-org/).

~~~
jolmg
That's funny! And here I was expecting this to be related to the sale of .org.

~~~
Thorrez
That would be a funny reason to switch to .io because people have been
complaining about .io as well:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8587379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8587379)

------
lonelappde
As I see it, Gmane is a stateless website/nntp server, plus a data archive of
public data (copyright law notwithstanding, since Lars never worried about it
like Yahoo Groups/Oath apparently worries about now). I don't think Lars was
protective of his server software IP, right? And he didn't sell Gmane for
money, right?

Is there any reason there weren't 2 or 3 variations of it, run separately, as
backups?

When Lars agreed to hand it over, why not put out a call to the public to
clone it? Isn't the point of NNTP in the first place: a decentralized news
archive?

------
numlock86
Anyone remember the discussion years ago when a lot of people on the web
(including the early github community and alike) stood up against the "misuse"
of TLDs like .io and .tv?

~~~
RHSeeger
Personally, I still see it as a misuse. Those TLDs stand for countries and it
doesn't feel right to me to use them for generic TLDs.

~~~
bauerd
Are there any negative consequences to this "misuse"?

~~~
Symbiote
CCTLDs are useful for searching.

I fairly often add "site:dk" to my Google searches. I know I'm excluding
Danish sites using generic TLDs, or using Danish domain hacks¹, but it's
usually good enough to get past the irrelevant results I didn't want.

Search engines can also use the CCTLD as part of the signalling -- a .dk site
is almost certainly related to Denmark.

That doesn't work for .to, .nu, .cc and so on. (.IO is unusual, the only
genuinely linked site I can see is the government's, at
[https://biot.gov.io/](https://biot.gov.io/) ) Google has a list of CCTLDs it
considers "generic"², I don't know if they have workarounds for sites actually
linked to these places.

¹ "A/S" is a type of company registration, so American Samoa ".as" is used,
"nu" means "now" so there's some use of Niue ".nu".

²
[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/182192#generic-...](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/182192#generic-
domains)

~~~
numpad0
Why not just lang:ja

~~~
seszett
It works for Japan I guess, but it's often more important (well, to me at
least) to discriminate by country than by language.

------
clement_b
.io is probably the worst choice you could go with if what you're looking for
is long term stability.

This tld is problematic and really, should not be used.

[https://gigaom.com/2014/06/30/the-dark-side-of-io-how-
the-u-...](https://gigaom.com/2014/06/30/the-dark-side-of-io-how-the-u-k-is-
making-web-domain-profits-from-a-shady-cold-war-land-deal/)

~~~
bdcravens
It may be questionable on value grounds, but I suspect it will be stable:

"ICB gets to run .io “more or less indefinitely, unless we make a technical
mistake,” Kane told me. (ICB has so far run a stable .io namespace. It should
be noted that Kane is a respected veteran of the infrastructure scene, and has
been entrusted by ICANN with one of the 7 so-called “keys to the internet”.)"

------
josteink
With the current state of ICANN, it seems like migrating from .org is a good
idea.

If migrating to .io is a change for the better, I do not know. Why not
something more traditional like .com or .net?

Edit: Disregard completely.

The guy evidently _lost_ the domain through some mild incompetence, and never
managed to restore it. Boy, does that have to suck.

~~~
delfinom
That's not the reason if you actually were to read.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
The site guidelines ask that we avoid doing this:

 _Please don 't comment on whether someone read an article. "Did you even read
the article? It mentions that" can be shortened to "The article mentions
that."_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
delfinom
Don't try and get people to educate and improve themselves and instead let
them babble mindlessly?

~~~
dang
That's a fine intention, but please achieve it by respectfully providing
better information (for example, like thcz's sibling comment did). Don't do it
by being rude and aggressive, which breaks the site guidelines
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))
and contributes to damaging the container for everybody.

------
orf
Maybe name the company that's not responding and not updating the DNS record?

~~~
TimWolla
The 'Y' is mentioned in this blog post:
[https://lars.ingebrigtsen.no/2016/09/06/gmane-
alive/](https://lars.ingebrigtsen.no/2016/09/06/gmane-alive/)

------
smitty1e
How can we support this effort?

~~~
icebraining
It seems he accepts offers to register missing mailing lists.

~~~
smitty1e
I meant "fund".

Something like patreon at least to keep it going.

Hate to see a great resource with a "single point of success".

~~~
icebraining
Seems he's not interested in cash donations:
[https://lars.ingebrigtsen.no/2020/01/15/news-gmane-org-is-
no...](https://lars.ingebrigtsen.no/2020/01/15/news-gmane-org-is-now-news-
gmane-io/#comment-36470)

------
tinus_hn
Is this just the nntp bridge or is the web archive returning as well?

